# Giant hay bale crushes ex-ELO star to death



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Probably not the way he thought he'd go............

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/39024702


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

It's a terrible thing to lose.


----------

